# how to confront him with the same problem different day?



## jaclynnbaker (Jan 30, 2009)

so he denies having "porn addiction" and anytime in the past (years ago) when caught he has blamed it on me for some reason or the other....
I am pregnant, sick of him and NOT in the mood this time. Found out last night and he doesnt know I know. 
I want him to but I am not up for the usual. I can't afford to leave and have no where to go, but have (as of last night) emotionally detatched myself from him. I don't want it anymore. we can remain for the kids sake but intimacy is OUT of the question as I can't look at him without wanting to puke, bawl my eyes out and rip out his....


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you divorce him he is legally obligated to support you and the kids.

Get a lawyer.


----------

